# Cat from abroad needs home.



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

A young inlaw of mine is coming back from Saudi, where he has been working for the last few years. Whilst there he adopted/rescued a one-eyed street cat and this has become his pet.
He's bringing the cat back with him because despite his best efforts he can't find a home there for it.
Any suggestions as to how to get this cat fostered/rehomed when he gets back as his change of lifestyle and location means he won't be able to keep it.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Linda Weasel and welcome 

There is a pet forum member who has been involved for years with the rescue of cats from abroad. She does not post regularly these days, to my regret, and has not been on the forum for over a year. But I will tag her and see if she comes by to help you with your query.

Her user name is @scatchy.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I would suggest contacting a reputable re-homing centre - like The Cats Protection League and check if they have room at his nearest centre
http://www.cats.org.uk/?gclid=CIb4wNLly9MCFUGNGwodxtACHA


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I'm not sure exactly when he's coming home but any info is much appreciated.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

There's a rescue near my area (west Kent) that may be able to help, but not sure:

www.streetkatzrescue.com

They came to my attention as Tonbridge station had a lovely puss who passed away recently. They did fundraising in her name and donated to Street Katz, as a local rescue. As the name implies they "specialise" in street cats!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@SuboJvR
Nice rescue and they already have a few cats from abroad in Egypt.

@Linda Weasel Subos street cats rescue idea looks a good place to give a ring


----------



## Catz2018 (May 30, 2018)

Linda Weasel said:


> A young inlaw of mine is coming back from Saudi, where he has been working for the last few years. Whilst there he adopted/rescued a one-eyed street cat and this has become his pet.
> He's bringing the cat back with him because despite his best efforts he can't find a home there for it.
> Any suggestions as to how to get this cat fostered/rehomed when he gets back as his change of lifestyle and location means he won't be able to keep it.


I'm in Saudi where is your friend exactly o can take the cat if your friend can't take it with him


----------

